# First Fullblood Boer kids born



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

I had two bucks born three weeks ago, wanted to see what you guys think of them.

The mostly Red paint is Dale, and the correct paint is Chip.

Their sire is an own son of Farmworld Geronimo, and their dam is Renoir X Eggs on both sides.

I'm 17 and this is my first kidding so I'm pretty excited. I have three more does due within the month, so ill try to keep y'all posted.


You can add my farm on Facebook "Bull Run Boer Goats" or follow me on twitter @BullRunBoers


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

They are two weeks old in these pictures


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nancy D, Crossroads Boers and me have goats related to your babies
through Farmworld Geronimo. Awesome picture of the mostly red paint.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I love how he's standing in the first pic..both bucks are really nice..boer babies are so cuddly looking..


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Def some of the nicer ones ive seen! Congrats on some beautiful boys!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats, they are cute. makes me wanna raise boers


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> Nancy D, Crossroads Boers and me have goats related to your babies
> through Farmworld Geronimo. Awesome picture of the mostly red paint.


Yep!


----------



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Nancy D, Crossroads Boers and me have goats related to your babies
> through Farmworld Geronimo. Awesome picture of the mostly red paint.


Thanks!

I have two Farmworld Geronimo Great-Grandaughters as well.

My friend has an own son of Farmworld Geronimo. When I bought the doe from her the doe had been bred on accident. 
But you won't see me complaining


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! They are both cute. I like the markings on the Dale


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been watching these boys grow on Facebook... they are adorable! 

Can't wait until my doe kid is ready to be bred and I have my own babies to watch too


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Didn't even realize that we're friends on Facebook. It's Regan Dunn here. The kids look wonderful by the way.


----------



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


@Regan- I knew I saw that picture before, but I couldn't remember whose goat it was!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I am on your facebook as well. Congrats on the nice healthy kids and your first fullbloods.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

They are HANDSOME!!!!! Very nice looking. Congrats.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorgeous boys! Congrats! 
I love the first pic, gonna be a proud one for sure. ^-^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

nameless_alice said:


> Gorgeous boys! Congrats!
> I love the first pic, gonna be a proud one for sure. ^-^


do you have the T-shirt??? My sister got me the t-shirt for Christmas from Zazzle.com "Driving My Husband Crazy One Goat at a Time" my husband said I need to get one in every style and color and wear them the entire week of our county fair.

LOL


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

20kids funny you ask, I actually got the shirt for Christmas this year.
Hubby took one look at it and shouted "true story!" lol

I would love to see more pics of Dale and Chip.
It would be neat to see how they grow out.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, wow!!! Beautiful babies  congrats


----------

